# Must be love....



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Cute - isnt it?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

so sweet and cute, lonely pics Elena


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> so sweet and cute, lonely pics Elena


Thanks


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pictures ,i love your cats,


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> lovely pictures ,i love your cats,


Thanks Lorraine, you must get one one day.....


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree it's LOVE!!!
Beautiful pictures


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

sweeties


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

may said:


> I agree it's LOVE!!!
> Beautiful pictures


TA>>>>>.......................


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

nici said:


> sweeties


they are...................................


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

very sweet


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

carol said:


> very sweet


kind of huggly looking?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> Thanks Lorraine, you must get one one day.....


i think i will i dont have a cat at the moment but have had them in the past. i had persian ,birmans, and some cross kitties to, i do love the long hair silver colour, just so very pretty,


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i think i will i dont have a cat at the moment but have had them in the past. i had persian ,birmans, and some cross kitties to, i do love the long hair silver colour, just so very pretty,


Be prepared to share your bed, to be supervised around the house bathroom included; to be given helping hand at the computer desk - especially with typing; to be talked to; to be looked into eyes as if you are the most genius person in the Universe; and generally to be unconditionally loved.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Such sweet cats - they are babes


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Debbie said:


> Such sweet cats - they are babes


Thanks Debbie - babes thats it!


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Fab piccys i like to see them bundled together.


----------



## Elaine (Dec 15, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, stunning cats you have


----------

